# Ti22 Services



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just a very quick shout to James at Ti22 Services for giving up a few hours of his time on the weekend to give me some advice and tidy up a few scratches/marks & swirls on my V70 R. 

Due to needing a diesel now, i'm really reluctantly having to sell the R. Its in really good overall condition, but just needed some attention in places where there were a few deep scratches. 

Really good to meet you fella, really learnt a lot and can't thank you enough for helping me out. 

Fingers crossed the car sells soon and hopefully i'll be able to pick up a machine polisher in the future and learn a lot more. 

Cheers

Gaz :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Car looks really good guys. Nice wheels on that model too. 

Best of luck with the sale Gaz.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good to meet you on Saturday Gaz, thanks for the thumbs up.

Hope the sale goes well.. I reckon you can put another few quid on the asking price now!

James


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks good mate! I have been meaning to call in his shop for a cuppa as I'm only 10 minutes up the road, but work's a killer lately!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

The kettle's always hot! (the switch is broken.. )


----------

